# Fermer iCloud



## TheoMac (23 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Ne maitrisant pas iCloud j'ai quand même réussi à le désactiver.
Suite à ça j'ai reçu un courriel m'informant "_Vous devez télécharger vos photos [et vidéos] en pleine résolution sur au moins un appareil avant qu’elles ne soient supprimées de Photos iCloud dans un délai de 30 jours._"
Je suis un peu perdu quant à la marche à suivre. Je ne voudrais pas que l'import de ces quelques photos se substitue à ma bibliothèque déjà sur mon disque dur qui en comporte bien davantage.


----------



## mokuchley (23 Juillet 2021)

et si vous utilisiez un support externe : type clef usb ou carte sd


----------



## izel mor (23 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Si tu sélectionnes dans les Préférences Système >  identifiant Apple (première proposition en haut des préférences), tu as la possibilité de sélectionner l'optimisation du stockage.
Ce qui revient à stocker sur iCloud en particulier certaines photos si la place vient à manquer sur le disque. Tu as donc en pleine définition sur iCloud des photos qui sont simplement en miniatures sur ton Mac.
Apple te prévient donc de cet état et te suggère de rapatrier tes photos pleine définition du Cloud après avoir fait de la place.
Note que cet avertissement est systématique. Tu peux ne pas être concerné mais ..prudence


----------



## TheoMac (23 Juillet 2021)

Bon et bien je crois que je vais me jeter à l'eau  
Je vais d'abord copier tout mon dossier "*Images*" dans un DDE puis supprimer son contenu du Mac.
Ensuite j'irais voir dans ce iCloud (que je n'aime pas car je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne) et je vais essayer de télécharger les photos signalées dans le courriel reçu de Apple :


> "_Vous devez télécharger vos photos [et vidéos] en pleine résolution sur au moins un appareil avant qu’elles ne soient supprimées de Photos iCloud dans un délai de 30 jours._"


Je pense pouvoir ainsi récupérer ces quelques photos puis je pourrais me déconnecter de ce truc-là 
J'espère pouvoir me séparer de ce iCloud


----------



## TheoMac (24 Juillet 2021)

Impossible d'accéder aux photos stockées dans _Photos iCloud     _


----------



## izel mor (24 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Si tu avais coché l'optimisation du stockage, le plus simple est de faire de la place si nécessaire puis le décocher. Après il faut de la patience pour qu'iCloud rapatrie tes photos en pleine définition à son rythme et en mode cachotier.
Après (disons le lendemain) tu peux te déconnecter d'iCloud.
Pour accéder à tes photos, il faut aller dans Safari > iCloud.com où tu t'identifies puis dans Photos.
Je ne connais pas tes actions passées mais il est possible que l'avertissement soit un message type.


----------



## TheoMac (24 Juillet 2021)

> Pour accéder à tes photos, il faut aller dans Safari > iCloud.com où tu t'identifies puis dans Photos.


C'est ce que je viens de faire et j'ai pu télécharger mes photos restantes mais je n'ai pas réussi à les supprimer de ce iCloud (la corbeille était grisée) ! Je me suis déconnecté après, maintenant je vais attendre les 30 jours d'expiration d'Apple…
Merci pour ce tuyau


----------

